# Sportler als Comicfigur



## BenW (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe nun schon einige Foren durchgesucht, aber leider noch keine passende Lösung für mein Problem gefunden. Ich hoffe, ich finde hier Hilfe. 

Ich würde gern Sportler von Fotos als Comicfiguren in Photoshop erstellen. Ich habe schon einige Comic-Style-Tutorials durch, aber irgendwie sieht es nie so aus, wie hier:

http://s3.invisionfree.com/NLSL/

Vielleicht kennt sich damit ja jemand aus.

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.

Lieben Gruß
Ben


----------



## McAce (26. Juli 2005)

Suche mal hier im Forum nach Vektorbilder, Loungestil oder sowas in der art.

Das Thema hatten wir schon häufiger.


----------



## BenW (26. Juli 2005)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe mir diese Tutorial mal genauer angeschaut:

http://romeo-help4u.com/AA/tutorials/PS/site/drawing/?page=advancevector

Das ist allerdings ganz schön aufwändig. Geht das mit anderen Programmen vielleicht ein wenig schneller. Oder sind andere Programme für das Vektorisieren besser geeignet (automatischer)  Ich hatte eigentlich vor mehrere Spieler zu bearbeiten.

Lieben Gruß
Ben


----------



## McAce (26. Juli 2005)

Im allgemeinen sind solche Effekt immer aufwändig es gibt zwar Programme aber das 
lohnt sich meistens wegen des Preises und der Einarbeitung nicht, nur um ein paar Bilder
zu verändern.

Du kannst auch schauen ob du gute Ergebnisse mit dem Filter

Filter => Kunstfilter => Tontrennung&Kantenbetonung 

{Kantenschärfe 0, Kantendeckkraft 0, Tontrennung Wert hängt vom Foto ab}

hinbekommst, ist aber sehr stark vom Foto abhängig obs gut aussieht.

Tipp: bessere Ergebnisse bekommst du wenn du die Fotos vorher glättest, das heißt 
        eine Schönheitskorrektur
        siehe hier http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials214582.html  Beitrag Nummer 4
        dadurch vermeidest du die zerfransten kanten.
        Du kannst dir auch die Demoversion von NeatImage dowloaden das erledigt
        sowas auch ganz gut, was das glätten angeht.


----------



## AKrebs70 (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe es mal anders gemacht:
1. Gaußscher Weichzeichner
2. Bild in Graustufen umgewandelt
3. Bild => Anpassen => Tontrennung auf 4 Stufen gestellt.

Ergebnis s.u.

Gruß Axel


----------

